# Driving from Chicago to Myrtle Beach...



## Myxdvz (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi,

Our Myrtle Beach vacay is finally here!  We're going to drive Saturday from Chicago to Myrtle Beach, and would like to spend the night en route.

The route I currently have is I-294S / I-65S / I-70E / ... /I-77S,I-74E.

Any recommendations on where to stay?  We'd like to spend some time in the morning exploring the area, or doing something in the area.  I originally thought Asheville but it seems out of the way.

Then complete the last 4-5 hours after lunch to Myrtle Beach since check in is not until 4pm on Sunday.

On the way back, we'll be driving from Hilton Head back to Chicago via Knoxville/Lexington/Louisville/and up...

TIA!


----------



## jme (Jun 11, 2014)

Googlemaps takes you right by Asheville, so I don't see it as out of the way. 

That is, if you choose Googlemaps option #1 thru Kentucky/Tennessee (it's the shortest route and perhaps the most beautiful drive), 

or you can take option #2 and go thru Ohio/West Virginia and miss Asheville by a wide margin. Given that the first route recommended actually goes thru Asheville, I'd take it. 

http://goo.gl/maps/xq2bO

If you've never seen the Biltmore House, I would definitely make it a point to do that. It's a once-in-a-lifetime experience, and you'll never again see anything as impressive in this country. Frankly it's more impressive than any palace or castle I've seen in England or Scotland, and we've seen plenty.  Without a  doubt worth it. 

Plus Asheville itself is fantastic, especially if you splurge a bit and stay across town at the famous Grove Park Inn. Probably my most favorite hotel anywhere. Not the most grand and luxurious we've stayed in, but my favorite.

www.groveparkinn.com

If you don't do this now, then when will you ever do it? 

It WILL be the highlight of your entire trip, and I guarantee it.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi!

We were planning to take the Asheville route on the way back.  I was hoping to take both routes   Route 1 (shorter/faster) via Ohio/WV inbound  then Route 2 via Asheville/Knoxville  just so we can get two different sceneries.

We are about 30 miles west of Chicago, and I think that makes a tiny difference in what google recommends:  goo.gl/gwG72x

But if Asheville is a must not miss -- we might end up deciding to use the same route from and back.

Thanks!


----------



## DebBrown (Jun 11, 2014)

We are in the Chicago area and have driven to Hilton Head many times but only once to Myrtle Beach.  Our usual route is through the Asheville area where we spend the night.  Then we arrive at our destination midday the following day.  Honestly, we rarely do any sightseeing because it is a full day of driving the first day with another half day to follow.  Our route takes us to Indianapolis/Cincinnati/Lexington/Knoxville/Asheville.  Our overnight stay is actually along the route in Hendersonville which is outside Asheville.

Deb


----------



## jme (Jun 11, 2014)

BTW, seeing the Biltmore House only takes a couple of hours. A nice relaxing lunch at the Stable Cafe afterward is always a must for us. It has great food, and allows a few minutes to chill, talk, and relax in general. This would be an ideal way to break up a long trip, and it doesn't get more memorable than that. Perhaps one of the most memorable days ever. Like I suggested previously, it WILL be the highlight of your whole vacation, guaranteed, and you'll talk about it for years. And it will possibly be the start of a fascination with the history surrounding the "Gilded Age" in America....plus, you get to see it in person. Amazing is a word that doesn't even do it justice. 

We had a chance to visit Newport, RI this past October while we were in Boston for the second straight Fall season, and FINALLY I was able to visit the mansions. Having seen the Biltmore House in Asheville many times, I had always been wanting to see the "other" Vanderbilt brothers' homes (there were three brothers), and they were magnificent. 

And Newport itself was awesome, too, so for me, it was a continuation of my ardent passion for that period in history when showing off meant building a palace for a summer home.....and not only that, but ones that rivaled anything ever constructed for royalty in Europe.


----------



## geekette (Jun 11, 2014)

Asheville is not out of the way, I go via Cinci / Lex / Knoxville route, too.

Depending on how much time you really want to spend, I wouldn't do Biltmore this trip.  I would not plan to spend only 2 hours, there is much too much to see, and if it's busy, even moreso as parking and walking in can take quite a while.  I thought it was rather pricey entry, too?  

I also would not guarantee it the highlight of your trip but I love the ocean so would pick a day in the water over another tour of Biltmore.  Don't get me wrong, it IS grand,vineyards , stables and on and on...   but unless everyone in your party is into it, I would pass it up on this trip.  If you're into it, a couple hours is not nearly enough, if you aren't into it, a couple hours is an eternity.

Blueridge Parkway is a good scenic drive with some kind of artist colony.  Different strokes, I like to get a taste of an area thru their art.  Easier to get everyone back into the car for the rest of the ride.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 12, 2014)

geekette said:


> ...Depending on how much time you really want to spend, I wouldn't do Biltmore this trip.  I would not plan to spend only 2 hours, there is much too much to see, and if it's busy, even moreso as parking and walking in can take quite a while.  I thought it was rather pricey entry, too?




When we owned at Alpine Village near Burnsville NC we would go into Asheville at least twice during the weeks stay.  We never did go to the Biltmore.

Around $59 or $44 if bought 14 days in advance.  The price always seemed very hight to us but after hearing a friend rave about how much she enjoyed it we looked into it further and were going to go.  After researching a little more we discovered that you are not allowed to take photographs inside the mansion.

That  was the deal breaker for us.  If I'm spending that kind of money I want pics.  The afore mentioned friend had a beautiful bound book of pics of the place that I'm sure wasn't cheap.  No thanks.



We did enjoy going to the Grove Park Inn where we could actually see something that was interesting to us, the gingerbread house competition.  It was free because it was spread out throughout the hotel but would gladly pay a nominal fee to see that.  It takes place late in Nov.


----------



## jme (Jun 12, 2014)

geekette said:


> Asheville is not out of the way, I go via Cinci / Lex / Knoxville route, too.
> 
> Depending on how much time you really want to spend, I wouldn't do Biltmore this trip.  I would not plan to spend only 2 hours, there is much too much to see, and if it's busy, even moreso as parking and walking in can take quite a while.  I thought it was rather pricey entry, too?
> 
> ...



I meant that yes, it only takes two hours, so that leaves more time to see Asheville. Didn't want anyone to think it was an all-day affair, which might cause them to nix the plan.  "Another day in the water" over Biltmore (if never seen before?) is ridiculous, imho.


----------



## geekette (Jun 12, 2014)

jme said:


> I meant that yes, it only takes two hours, so that leaves more time to see Asheville. Didn't want anyone to think it was an all-day affair, which might cause them to nix the plan.  "Another day in the water" over Biltmore (if never seen before?) is ridiculous, imho.



s'ok, different strokes.  ridiculous, imo, to guarantee lunch at Biltmore will be highlight of trip and make memories for years to come.  

I do not know the makeup of the travel party but I think a 10 yr old kid is not going to really care about how the rich lived in that area back when.  My mother, however, was thrilled to see it, being a southerner.

I do think Biltmore requires much more than 2 hours.  Sure, you could cruise by all the rooms in the house within 2 hours but unless you get the color commentary, it's really just rooms in a house.  That's not very compelling to me, but sounds like it is to you.  

OP is looking for ideas and is getting some.  It's all good.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 12, 2014)

jme said:


> BTW, seeing the Biltmore House only takes a couple of hours. A nice relaxing lunch at the Stable Cafe afterward is always a must for us. It has great food, and allows a few minutes to chill, talk, and relax in general. This would be an ideal way to break up a long trip, and it doesn't get more memorable than that. Perhaps one of the most memorable days ever. Like I suggested previously, it WILL be the highlight of your whole vacation, guaranteed, and you'll talk about it for years. And it will possibly be the start of a fascination with the history surrounding the "Gilded Age" in America....plus, you get to see it in person. Amazing is a word that doesn't even do it justice.
> 
> We had a chance to visit Newport, RI this past October while we were in Boston for the second straight Fall season, and FINALLY I was able to visit the mansions. Having seen the Biltmore House in Asheville many times, I had always been wanting to see the "other" Vanderbilt brothers' homes (there were three brothers), and they were magnificent.
> 
> And Newport itself was awesome, too, so for me, it was a continuation of my ardent passion for that period in history when showing off meant building a palace for a summer home.....and not only that, but ones that rivaled anything ever constructed for royalty in Europe.



The Biltmore House is an American masterpiece. This tour is worth every penny they charge. I would suggest you take this tour and spend a day & a half in Asheville, NC. This house and the gardens are truelly awesome.


----------



## jme (Jun 12, 2014)

geekette said:


> s'ok, different strokes.  ridiculous, imo, to guarantee lunch at Biltmore will be highlight of trip and make memories for years to come.
> 
> I do not know the makeup of the travel party but I think a 10 yr old kid is not going to really care about how the rich lived in that area back when.  My mother, however, was thrilled to see it, being a southerner.
> 
> ...



never said LUNCH would be highlight, but *the experience of seeing the Biltmore House would be*, if you read my posts. Lunch is just something nice to do after the tour to chill a while.  Sheesh. 

The tour itself, even if done leisurely and with headphones, only takes two hours, period.  And that's NOT rushing. I've toured it dozens of times, most recently in December of this past year, and there were a few NEW rooms restored and opened up for the first time. Very interesting.  "Rooms in a house" it could never be by any stretch. Yes the rich lived there, but the rich continue to visit too...along with people from every walk of life. 

funny, but the Biltmore House AND the mansions of Newport, RI are packed with visitors every day of the year....  and not small crowds. Different strokes, I guess, yes. (When we were in England, we visited Windsor Castle and about 5 other castles....different strokes again. All owned by rich people. Darn those rich people!) 

For years I've been touting the visit to Asheville on TUG.  It's an old city but has been revitalized in so many different ways----very artsy and progressive, with lots of cultural events that interest many across the board with different types of events/exhibits.  Great restaurants, great hotels, a charming downtown area and same for the Biltmore Village area. 

As for the Grove Park Inn nearby, this is a quote about those who have stayed there:
"During the summers of 1935 and ’36, author F. Scott Fitzgerald resided in Room 441. He’s just one of the American luminaries to have stayed there, a list that includes Harry Houdini, Will Rogers, George Gershwin, Thomas Edison, Eleanor Roosevelt and Henry Ford. Not to mention presidents — William Howard Taft, Woodrow Wilson, Calvin Coolidge, Herbert Hoover, Franklin D. Roosevelt, Dwight D. Eisenhower, Richard M. Nixon, George H. W. Bush, William J. Clinton and Barack H. Obama."

They no doubt saw the Biltmore House too. 

check this out about Asheville:
http://www.romanticasheville.com/grove_park_inn_hotel.htm


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 12, 2014)

*Chicago to Myrtle Beach - Hilton Head Island - Chicago*

_
Myxdvz_

Driving time from Chicago, Illinois to Myrtle Beach, 
South Carolina is approx. 15 hours, 30 minutes.

Its a long drive across various roads & mountains.
Estimate cost for 1000 miles should be about $150.
Depending upon your car/suv vehicle miles per gal.
Plus a nice place to stay at overnight approx $100.  
Return cost about the same Total expense is $500.

Be sure to let us know, your favorite route 
hotel/motel stop over and r/t travel cost.

Enjoy your South Carolina summer vacation!

If you decide to visit the Biltmore in Asheville NC
do it on your way back home to Chicago, Illinois.


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  great ideas!

My kids are 3, 5, 7 and 9.  While I do think I would love visiting the Biltmore house, it would be a hit/miss with the kids.  DH is also "castled out", which is why we haven't been back to Europe.

If we leave on Friday afternoon, we might do it.  Drive say 4-6 hours Friday night, stay somewhere overnight, be in Asheville area Saturday morning, stay the night there, and drive to MB on Sunday.

If we leave Saturday, you are right that there probably won't be anytime to tour.  



Miss Marty said:


> _
> Myxdvz_
> If you decide to visit the Biltmore in Asheville NC
> do it on your way back home to Chicago, Illinois.



I'm using hotel points/certs for the overnight stays, unless really cheap then we pay cash.  I WAS thinking about doing Asheville on the way back home... and then taking the other route (thru WV) inbound.  At the moment, thinking about staying the night in Wyethville, WV.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 13, 2014)

To the OP your children will not enjoy the tour of the Biltmore.  This is my opinion only.


----------



## jme (Jun 13, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP your children will not enjoy the tour of the Biltmore.  This my opinion only.



it is also mine....it's not the most fun for kids. but SC beaches are worth returning to again and again....maybe later. safe travels


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks for the inputs!

A PP recommended at least going to the McDonalds in the Biltmore area.  My kids would like that


----------



## Myxdvz (Jun 20, 2014)

We're on the road. Any recommendations on a grocery store near the property? Want to stock up before we check in?..


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 21, 2014)

Myxdvz said:


> We're on the road. Any recommendations on a grocery store near the property? Want to stock up before we check in?..



Where ever we travel we always look for an Aldi's on the way and stop before we get to our condo.  Pull out your lap top and do a search since you know exactly where you are staying and the route you are taking.

https://www.aldi.us/en/services/store-locator/


----------

